# Battlet.net und RL-warum?



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2012)

Moin,
ich wollte wissen warum man im battle.net (s)einen RL-Namen eingeben muss. Ich habe da nach der Sache mit Sony hoffentlich unbegründete Sorgen.
Ich bin es halt von Steam und gog.com nicht gewohnt, deswegen die Nachfrage.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2012)

Damit man wenn der ACC geklaut wird nachweise kann das man der ist für den man sich ausgibt, und dadurch den ACC wieder bekommt.
Kannst auch einen Phantasie-namen eingeben, ist kein Problem, prüft kein schwein nach.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2012)

Fang bloß nicht an sowas zu hinterfragen - am Ende könnte man noch bemerken dass man im Prinzip das ganze Battle.Net nicht wirklich brauchen würde... 

Nein, der Grund ist wohl einfach: Weil Blizzard es so will, warum auch immer - vielleicht aus Hackinggründen dass du deinen Acc zurückverlangen kannst mittm Perso?


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem ACC zurückbekommen klingt logisch, also werde ich nicht Lügen.
Da ich Blizzard mehr traue, als Sony.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2012)

> vielleicht aus Hackinggründen dass du deinen Acc zurückverlangen kannst mittm Perso?


Richtig, wenn der ACC geklaut wurde kann man sich mit dem Service Personal in Verbindung setzen und mit einem Lichtbildausweis (Faxen, Email) beweisen das man der legitime Eigentümer ist.
Ich habe gelesen das man dadurch den ACC durchschnittlich in ein bis zwei tagen wieder bekommt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2012)

Wenns nur dein richtiger Name ist und keine sonstigen privaten Daten ists ja auch weniger schlimm - ich meine damit kann man ja jetzt im Fall der Fälle keine bösen Schäden anrichten^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2012)

Den Namen kann man ja nicht mehr ändern wenn der ACC erstellt wurde, also ist es unmöglich für den Dieb zu beweisen das er derjenige ist - eigentlich ein gutes Sicherheitssystem.
Den vollen Namen des Erstellers sieht der Dieb auch nicht, weil im ACC die Daten des eigentümers nicht vollständig ersichtlich sind.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2012)

Das heißt auch, das man den ACC über den PL nicht finden kann?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2012)

Richtig


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2012)

Gut, dann mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen und mache es einfach.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Sethnix (15. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn der ACC geklaut wurde kann man sich mit dem Service Personal in Verbindung setzen und mit einem Lichtbildausweis (Faxen, Email) beweisen das man der legitime Eigentümer ist.
> Ich habe gelesen das man dadurch den ACC durchschnittlich in ein bis zwei tagen wieder bekommt.


 
Da frage ich mich, warum sie es nicht so machen wie z.B. NCsoft, wo man nur ein Bild des CD-Key hinschicken muss :/


----------



## Hatuja (15. Mai 2012)

Nur mal so eine Frage am Rande: Wenn ich meinen Perso beim einrichten nicht vorzeigen muss (in welcher Form auch immer), wie will Blizzard denn bitte herausfinden, wer der rechtmäßige Eigentümer ist. Es gibt doch viele, die den gleichen Namen haben und so ein Scan vom Perso ist auch mal ganz schnell mit dem Richtigen Namen "angepasst".
Wie kann Blizzard da denn bitte den rechtmäßigen Eigentümer verifizieren?
Also suche ich mir jemanden, der den gleichen Namen hat wie ich, schicke Blizzard dann einen Scan meines Persos (der dann ja nicht mal gefälscht ist) und schwupp habe ich einen hübschen neuen Account?


----------



## Torsley (15. Mai 2012)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, warum sie es nicht so machen wie z.B. NCsoft, wo man nur ein Bild des CD-Key hinschicken muss :/



zb weil leute einen battle.net acc besitzen können und nie ein retail spiel mit "cd-key" gekauft haben müssen.


----------



## kelevra (15. Mai 2012)

Dazu müsstets du wissen, wer mit gleichem namen einen Battle.net Account ha, und seinen Nick herausfinden. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Sethnix (15. Mai 2012)

Torsley schrieb:


> zb weil leute einen battle.net acc besitzen  können und nie ein retail spiel mit "cd-key" gekauft haben  müssen.


 

Dann müssten sie aber eigentlich einen "Kaufbeleg" haben bzw. ne Rechungsnummer haben (solange es nicht F4P ist)


----------



## Torsley (15. Mai 2012)

jo hast sicher mal ne email bekommen mit rechungsnummer. ^^ also ich hebe nicht alle emails unendlich lange auf.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Mai 2012)

> wie will Blizzard denn bitte herausfinden, wer der rechtmäßige  Eigentümer ist. Es gibt doch viele, die den gleichen Namen haben und so  ein Scan vom Perso ist auch mal ganz schnell mit dem Richtigen Namen  "angepasst".


So einfach ist es auch wieder nicht.
Denn der Dieb sieht den Vollständigen Namen ja nicht, also kann er auch einen Ausweis nicht fälschen - nur Vorname und den ersten Buchstaben des Nachnamens sieht der Dieb.
Nur Blizzard und du kennen deinen Vollständigen Namen.
Und außerdem gibt es noch die geheime Antwort, auf eine von mehreren möglichen fragen, die wiederum nur du und Blizzard kennen.
Und man kann denn Acc mit Sicherheitsmerkmalen ausstatten wie den B.Net Authedicator (Handy oder Stick), unmöglich das zu Hacken.
Also es ist für einen Dieb sehr schwer zu beweisen das es seiner ist.
Und du weißt ja alles um es zu beweisen 
Das ganze hängt nicht nur vom Ausweis ab.


----------



## Hatuja (15. Mai 2012)

Aso. Ja, mein Battle.Net Account ist, soweit er denn noch existiert, schon über 10 Jahre alt (WarCraft2).
Aber wenn es noch so viel mehr Sicherheitsmerkmale gibt, dann verstehe ich das mit dem Real-Name unter dem Gesichtspunkt erst recht nicht... Ausgenommen natürlich mal wieder, dass personalisierte Daten auf dem Werbemarkt mehr Wert sind.


----------

